# grazing or livery yards near Dursley / Uley



## willow_catkin (2 July 2012)

We asre moving to the area and hope to rent a house initially; there is nothing around with land for the ponies so looking for grazing or livery. 

There is a possible house in Uley so wondered if anyone could recommend a place close by for the ponies.

Also I have read of 'Sally Tom's yard' if anyone can give me contact details?

Thanks


----------



## wayneus1 (10 March 2013)

hi have a field for grazing in dersley if your intrested drop me a line at waynem869@gmail.com


----------



## Bertolie (10 March 2013)

Try putting a post on Gloucestershire Horse Riders on facebook.  They will be able to help.  I know of a place in Uley but don't know the name, just that its Fred's! A friend of mine has her horses there.


----------



## Bertolie (10 March 2013)

How soon are you looking to move? There is possibly a space coming up at the end of the month at the DIY livery yard I am at near Uley.


----------



## RachelFerd (10 March 2013)

Depends how far you want to travel, but Billow Farm (http://www.billowlivery.com/) has all the facilities you could possibly need and all year grazing. One of the biggest yards in the area.

There are lots of smaller yards, but I haven't lived in the area for ages now, so can't really remember who's they are or where exactly they are!


----------



## treacle_beastie (11 March 2013)

Sorry to hijack the post but I'm also looking in this area for diy livery if you know of any, with a school and decent hacking and pref a xc course within hacking distance


----------



## Hannahsred (31 March 2013)

I have a small private yard in Uley private message me


----------



## Louwald13 (11 February 2014)

Hi I'm currently desperate to move from the yard I'm on in cam, if anyone knows of any spaces on DIY yards with stabling and a school I would be very grateful


----------

